

Ten Universal Laws of Art, as Suggested by V.Ramachandran - kingsley_20
http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/reith2003/lecture3.shtml

======
indigoshift
Wow. This is a great article.

When I took art classes in college, I was eternally frustrated. Every
instructor would parrot a variant of, "here's what you should do to be a good
artist, but remember: art can't really be taught because it's all subjective."
And that drove me nuts. It was as if everyone teaching art just admitted that
they didn't know how to teach art, but they were still more than happy to take
my tuition money. As an artist who loves science, that just wasn't enough for
me.

After reading this article, a bunch of critical and much-needed things
effortlessly dropped into place. Thanks!

~~~
kingsley_20
Thanks! I went to fashion school myself, and felt much the same. In fact I was
actively discriminated against by some of my teachers for using computers in
my creative process (India, 1995). In their ignorance, they believed that "the
computer did all the work." If only!

